# Happy In Law Thread!



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

There are often so many horror stories about in laws, especially mothers in law. I have been blessed with my husband's family.

I am like an orphan because my parents are perverse, abusive and controlling. My Mémé and Dad welcomed me with open arms, despite the fact that I am the only black person they have ever been close to. There are no blacks in their small country town. 

Mémé has been so caring to me; she sends gifts and cards as often as possible. We talk on the phone and I send her mail. Since we are so far apart, we have to cultivate a long distance relationship. If Mémé is displeased with something, she lets me know without being disrespectful. She also praises me to other members of my hubby`s family; they come and tell me. :smthumbup:

We eloped and even though my in laws were not happy about this, we received an outpouring of love and support. Our mailbox was full of unexpected cards and money.  Mémé is even planning a party for us, when we finally visit in October. She wants everybody to meet me! 

Dad is just a hilarious, loving man. He loves to make jokes and sing sea shanties. Every time I call, Dad either pretends that I have called a Wal Mart or talks about his imaginary farm. 

:lol::lol::rofl::rofl:


I admire how healthy Dad is; the man is 72 and he cross country skis EVERY DAY during the long Maritime winter. He loves to drink Captain Morgan and simply enjoy life. My husband is Dad's personal favorite. 

How blessed I am to have joined a loving family. Do you have any good in law stories? Sometimes TAM is just like watching the news, necessarily real yet depressing. We need to read happy words here more often....


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

I love my in-laws. My family and my husband's family are so so different, it's refreshing to have people in my life who are so warm and loving. 

My own family is very, ummm, non-touch oriented. No hugs. It's just awkward. We don't even say "I love you" to each other. I think the last time I touched one of my parents was when I was younger than 10 years old. 

My husband's family? They are big hug people. His dad will come up and give me a shoulder massage when he knows I'm stressed. They are just the warmest people I know and I actually feel relaxed when I spend time with them. 

You're right, Mrs. G, we need more positive things on these forums!


----------

